# Gackles



## Samson (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes the birds:







are beginning to nest in my neighbors spruce trees near my deck.

last year, Finches nested in these trees






I like Finches

I don't like Gackles

Should I set up a sniper nest on my deck to take out the Gackles?


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 25, 2010)

Grackles?


----------



## Samson (Apr 25, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Grackles?



Yes, but smarter than you.


----------



## Truthmatters (Apr 25, 2010)

maybe if you knew more about them you would like them.


----------



## Samson (Apr 25, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> maybe if you knew more about them you would like them.



I know they've chased off my Finches, and Shat Upon my Deck.

And they haven't invited me over for a beer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2010)

Use one of these for it's disintegration factor on something that small.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Apr 25, 2010)

Samson said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > maybe if you knew more about them you would like them.
> ...



the fuckers, did i mention that i was once shat on by vietnamese gulls?


----------



## Samson (Apr 25, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Use one of these for it's disintegration factor on something that small.




I was looking for something quiet.

And, something with a maximum effective range of 30 feet, so I won't take out any kids that may be riding bikes downrange.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 25, 2010)

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Use one of these for it's disintegration factor on something that small.
> ...



Not a risk taker hey.  Okay.


----------



## Samson (Apr 25, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Not leathal enough.

Maybe I'll enlist these guys:


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2010)

Go with Airsoft.
AGM MP-001 Sniper Airsoft Gun (BLK) by: AGM - Airsoft GI - Welcome to


----------



## Samson (Apr 26, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Go with Airsoft.
> AGM MP-001 Sniper Airsoft Gun (BLK) by: AGM - Airsoft GI - Welcome to




I'll let you know how it works.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2010)

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Go with Airsoft.
> ...



By the way they have the Airsoft version of my original picture but I wouldn't pay $1400 for an Airsoft gun.


----------



## kwc57 (Apr 26, 2010)

Samson said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Use one of these for it's disintegration factor on something that small.
> ...



Kids should know they ride at their own risk!


----------



## Samson (Apr 26, 2010)

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Who the fuck would???

Someone that wanted to annoy people for VERY far away......Dante does this for free.


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 26, 2010)

This would be fun.  Full auto stationary paintball gun.  






Paint the birds red!


----------

